# Going to a workshop today taught by Master Su Zifang



## fyn5000 (Jun 20, 2009)

This morning I'm attending a workshop here in Olympia taught by Master Su Zifang.  I'm only taking the the "Fundamentals of Movement and Fitness" session, but some friends are attending all of the workshop.  I don't know much about Master Su, but a person who took the workshop last year said she was very skilled and knowledgeable.  I'll let you all know how the workshop was from my experience and also what my friends tell me about the other sessions.

fyn


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 20, 2009)

I am sure you will enjoy it.

Su Zifang has an impressive linerage and famous teachers.

 Please post the outcome of the seminar. 

 If you do wish to learn Bagua and Xingyi you can look at her teachers here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FlKqlArxFY&feature=related





 
Shao GuoZheng is very impressive as his teacher Jiang Rongjiao. 

For those who would like to see Su Zifangs form I belive she is doing Xingyi here. Her Xingyi is very nice and smooth.





 
There are other clips of her as well I hope Fyn it will inspire you to go to more classes with her.

Have fun best of luck.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome! Let us know how it went.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 20, 2009)

It was a fun and rewarding workshop.  I attended a 2 hour session this morning on Fundamentals of Movement.  The second session today was on the Simplified Yang Style 24 Form, but I didn't go to that (spent some time tending my garden).  I wanted to go to tomorrow's Baguazhang session, but I have a scheduling conflict and can't go.  Two friends will be at both today's second session and tomorrow's session so I hope to get a report from them.

Master Su is a very talented teacher.  She comes across as enthusiastic and very knowledgeable.  The session consisted of Master Su explaining some general concepts about movements, breathing, and learning, and then doing drills to put those concepts into practice.

She explained the movements as being about direction, focus and balance, and when you perform the movements you must move lightly, slowly, be relaxed, but with strength.  She explained breathing as being light, slow, and done longer.  As for learning, she said during class you should watch, listen, then follow, and when you go home you should think about what you learned and then practice it again.  

She also emphasized posture all throughout the session.  In every drill we did she reminded us about our posture.  Knees correctly inline with the feet, tailbone tucked under, stomach lightly pulled in, spine erect, chin tucked, etc.  The first drill we did was simply standing and getting our posture correct.  Then walking and keeping our posture and then walking and being nimble.  We also did drills that consisted of movements from the 24 Form.  The first being the beginnng movement of the form.

All throughout the movement drills we would find the direction of the movement, focus on that direction and find our balance before performing the next movement.  The drill started simply and then added in more complexity in the movements.  The last drill incorporated inhaling and exhaling as the movements open and close.

Overall, it was a good session.  It was called Fundamentals of Movement and that's what we did.  There were around 20 students there, many who were students of Debbie Leung who teaches Taijiquan and Qi Gong here in Olympia.  My Dong Family teachers, Dave and Andy, also attended this session as well as two friends from the Taiji Noon Practice Group (a bunch of us get together on the Capitol Campus at Noon each work day to practice our Taiji).  

I highly recommend attending a workshop (or classes) by Master Su Zifang if one happens to be near where you live.

fyn


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the workshop. 

 A shame you could not attend her Bagua workshop but hopefully next time. At least you were able to learn some things from her and hopefully next time you can attend more.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome! Glad you had a great time, I'll keep your recommendation in mind.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 24, 2009)

I talked with a couple of people who attended the other sessions (Simplified 24 Form and Bagua).  I didn't get a whole lot of details, but they all enjoyed the sessions very much.  All of them commented that Bagua was a bit difficult to do, though this was the first time they were exposed to Bagua.  They also said Master Su demonstrated a number of styles and pointed out the types of movements that distinguish them from each other.  They were very impressed with her knowledge and skill.

fyn


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Glad you enjoyed the workshop.
> 
> A shame you could not attend her Bagua workshop but hopefully next time. At least you were able to learn some things from her and hopefully next time you can attend more.


Aha, but I did and had a great time.  This is the first baguazhang training I've had after nearly 43 years in kiarate and 29 in arnis.  Totally different type of movement than what I am used to.  It is a luxury being a whihte belt again.  It's like having a 00-liscense to make mistakes.

Dan Anderson


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

> Aha, but I did and had a great time. This is the first baguazhang training I've had after nearly 43 years in kiarate and 29 in arnis. Totally different type of movement than what I am used to. It is a luxury being a whihte belt again. It's like having a 00-liscense to make mistakes.


 Dan I am glad you enjoyed yourself. Bagua is very different compared to other styles the most distinct is circle walking. 

As I stated before Su Zifang has impressive skills and teachers you are lucky to have trained with her. I hope you will continue the training.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Aha, but I did and had a great time.  This is the first baguazhang training I've had after nearly 43 years in kiarate and 29 in arnis.  Totally different type of movement than what I am used to.  It is a luxury being a whihte belt again.  It's like having a 00-liscense to make mistakes.
> 
> Dan Anderson




Yea, its an awesome feeling! No one cares if you look stupid starting out, but then when you go back to your primary system and make a mistake you never here the end of it.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2009)

Still making heads and tails out of the instruction.  I sent a copy of my notes to Debbie Leung (the host) and got my corrected copy back.  Interesting business and I plan to continue to train at it.  Good first steps were made.  Was good fun and definitely new for me.

Dan Anderson


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think Master Su will return next year (hopefully sooner).  We had a decent turn out for the Saturday Morning session on Fundamentals of Movement (it was supposed to be on Friday Evening but Master Su's flight was delayed).  I was told by a couple people that went to the other sessions (Saturday Afternoon, Sunday Afternoon) that those sessions had much larger attendance than Saturday Morning.  If that's true then that makes it more likely Master Su will return.  And then I'll make sure I have no scheduling conflicts so I can go to the Bagua session.

fyn


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 1, 2009)

Debbie Leung, the host of Master Su's workshop here in Olympia, sent a follow up email today to the workshop's participants.   She is planning on having some review classes in the next few months to practice what Master Su taught us.  I'm planning on attending at least 2 of Debbie's review classes for Master Su's Fundamental of Movement. 

She also said that the date has been set for Master Su's workshop next year, June 18-21, 2010.

fyn


----------

